# Hi - I just joined



## OneEyedSam (5 mo ago)

Just joined, had a sage touch which went wrong on me, got a refund and now have a Gaggia Classic Pro and a Eureka Oro. I know the Gaggia isn't perfect, but I wont do any mods until the warranty expires in 2 years time. Love having a single dose grinder versus the timed/hopper on the sage.

Just need to get properly dialed in, so far coffee tasting great but a little weak, I am making lattes in a mug, so maybe that's to be expected.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum,
Do you have scales ? to obtain consistency you need to weigh the coffee dose in and the liquid brew out.
Initially start with eg. 18 gms coffee. = 36 gms brew out, if you are pulling straight into a mug you are probably pulling too much liquid for the amount of coffee.
.


----------



## OneEyedSam (5 mo ago)

Yes, I've got scales, grinding 18g and pulling into a small shot glass (36-38g). The standard basket looks to take a lot more than 18g, so I will at some point try a larger dose. 

Still getting my workflow sorted out, its a bit different to the sage 

Do you think I should aim for 1:3 rather than 1:2 for a longer drink in a mug. One way to find out of course


----------



## OneEyedSam (5 mo ago)

.. or a shorter brew ration (1:1.5 ?) which seems common if a little unintuitive


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The brew ratio will depend a lot on the coffee, if you are predominantly drinking lattes then a darker roast (cuts through milk better) pulled at a shorter ratio will probably taste better for your needs


----------



## EvilSmoothie (5 mo ago)

Sounds like a nice setup! Hope you enjoy the journey 🙂

I was really torn between single dose grinders. I was so close to pulling the trigger on the oro but ended up ordering a niche instead. So hard to pick when it’s so taste dependant and everyone is different so reviews on taste only get you so far. Also partly for cosmetic reasons to keep the OH happy mind!

Keen to hear how you get on!


----------



## OneEyedSam (5 mo ago)

Thanks. So far, so good.


----------

